# WHAT DO YALL THINK



## whoru (Sep 20, 2009)

omg guys i stepped on a nail yesterday trying to untangel negibors dog.. it was a big nail an it went like 2 and a half inches into my foot.. i spent 5 hours in the emergency room an it hurts so bad today i cant hardly walk on it an i didnt get any sleep because of the pain i feel bad for the poor dog she was limping to so she must have stepped on one to i have a half a mind to go next door an tell them how i feel...what do yall think


----------

